# Lump of scar tissue from injury under toddlers' skin...



## LISSA~K (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum, but I thought I would try. About a month ago, my toddler tripped on our hardwood floor and fell onto the corner of a wooden box. He had small puncture wound between his eyebrows that sort of radiated out from the impact point with a few lines of split skin. We took him to the ER and the doctor there decided that either stitches or the dermabond glue stuff would have a higher probability of scarring than doing nothing, so they just cleaned it out and sent us home with a band aid. At this point (skin fully healed) he has a few red lines about an inch long that I am treating with vitamin E oil hoping somewhat to reduce scarring, but my concerns are that the scar is sort of pulling his brow into a crease that looks like a vertical frown line and also that under the scar there is a hard lump of scar tissue. I was hoping that someone more knowledgeable than I could tell me that it is because it is still in the process of healing and the lump will go away or what I can do to help it dissipate. My thought was to massage it with vitamin e to try and break it up, but I was worried that might do more damage. Also I don't think it is a keloid because the top surface appears mostly flat. Any thoughts? And thanks so much for the taking the time to read this, I would like to avoid bringing him to the pediatrician and exposing him to those germs if at all possible.


----------



## mom2PJS (May 25, 2006)

Our daughter was bit by a dog a couple of months ago she has several scars on her forehead. The plastic surgeon wants us to massage it several times a day with vitamin e oil or Mederma. The hard lump is barely noticable now. He says the scar will continue to soften and lighten over the next several months. The more massage the better. He also said hats or sunscreen are very mandatory... no sun exposure at all for 2 years because the scar will absorb the UV more selectively than healthy skin and it will be more noticable. Hope that helps.


----------



## LISSA~K (Jun 30, 2005)

Thank you so much that is very helpful! So are you supposed to massage it rather firmly then to break up the scar tissue, or just a gentle massage?

I'm sorry to hear about your daughter's ordeal, that must have been so scary!


----------



## mom2PJS (May 25, 2006)

He called it "scar remodeling" and we were pretty gentle at first, and it was a huge hard bump. After about 5 weeks it is barely a bump under the skin at all. We were pretty gentle at first and somewhat firmer depending upon her tolerance and as the hard bump got looser and smaller. I usually do it when she's tired or I'm reading to her. If you're still nursing that might work too. Good luck. Age 3 has been one ordeal after another. Yikes.


----------



## LISSA~K (Jun 30, 2005)

Again, thank you so much! Great idea about doing it while nursing. I tried it yesterday but he wasn't to thrilled, I think if he were more relaxed he wouldn't object as much. Okay, phew, I feel way less worried now!


----------

